# المنتدى منتدى عالم الموبايل البرامج والثيمــات والالعــاب والخلفيات والميلتيميديا قسم تطبيقات وألعاب الأندرويد Apps & Games Android شروحات :  كل ما تريد معرفته عن نظام الـ Android

## MRTANJAWI

*بالطبع الكثير منا سمع عن هذا النظام الجبار وسنحاول باذن الله في هذا الموضوع شرح كل شئ عن الـ*  * Android*     * أندرويد هو  نظام تشغيل لأجهزة  الهواتف النقالة, بدأت بتطويره شركة صغيرة مغمورة ليكون  أول نظام تشغيل  للهواتف النقالة مبني على نواة لينوكس Linux Kernel.  لكن لاحقاً قامت  غوغل بالاستحواذ على الشركة وأعلنت أنها بصدد تطوير نظام  تشغيل جديد للهواتف  النقالة, مفتوح المصدر, ويتمتع بمرونة وقابلية  للتطوير هائلتين. لاحقاً, وفي العام  2007 تم الإعلان عن اتحاد ضم عدد من  الشركات أُطلق عليه اسم Open Handset  Alliance,  ومن أهم أهداف هذا الاتحاد الضخم هو تشكيل ووضع مقاييس جديدة لأجهزة   الهواتف النقالة. وكان أندرويد هو أول مشروع تم الإعلان عنه من قبل هذه  المجموعة  التي ضمت أسماء كبيرة منها: Google, HTC, Intel, LG, Motorla, Nvidia, Samsung,  Sony Ericsson, Toshipa, Vodafone, T-Mobile, وغيرها.*       * أسئلة هامة عن النظام قام بالاجابة عليها ريتش ماينر  مبتكر أندرويد*    * ما هو  أندرويد؟*  *  - انه أداة لنقل ثروة الويب برمتها الى الهاتف المحمول.*   *   ما نوع واجهة الاستخدام ل"أندرويد"؟*   *  -  أندرويد هو برمجة تتوافر شفرتها في القطاع العام وتعتمد على نظام  التشغيل  "لاينكس". لذا، يستطيع استعماله وتطويره جميع أولئك الذين يريدون  تصميم  وطرح برمجيات يرغب الزبائن في استخدامها لنقل منتجات الإنترنت  الإبداعية  الى الهواتف المحمولة.*    * ما هو الفرق بين أندرويد ومبادرات لاينكس الأخرى؟*    *  -  يتميز أندرويد بانفتاحه الكامل وغنى تطبيقاته كما استعمال الخرائط   الجغرافية والتعرف على اللغة وادارة شفرات الفيديو المفتوحة. كما أن الدمج   بين مختلف برمجيات أندرويد يسمح بتفادي التشقق التقليدي الحاصل في مختلف   الخدمات الحالية. على سبيل المثال، يمكن نقل المعلومات، التي جرى تجميعها   من مصادر عدة على الإنترنت، الى أرقام الموجودين على قائمة "الأصدقاء"   بوساطة عملية واحدة. هذا ونتوقع تطوير برمجيات خاصة بالألعاب والخبرات   المتعددة المستعملين والشبكات الاجتماعية.*    *   ماذا تقصد جوجل عندما تقولون إن أندرويد سيغير ملامح  الاتصالات حول العالم؟*    *  -  نعتبر أندرويد ثورة القرن 21. ولا نستطيع التكهن بكل ما سيقدمه من   إمكانات. تريد جوجل إبلاغ الجميع أن عالم المعلوماتية مصيره التغيير   الجذري. ونظام التشغيل "أندرويد" سيسرّع وتيرة التغيير هذه. وتشاطر عدة   شركات عالمية للاتصالات عقيدة "أندرويد" الثورية، منها شركات "تيليكوم   ايتاليا" و(China Mobile) و(T-mobile) و"كوالكوم" و"موتورولا" الموجودة   داخل الائتلاف (OHA).*   *  هناك تقريبًا 3 بليون هاتف محمول، مستعمل حول العالم  اليوم. ما هو عدد الهواتف المحمولة التي تريدون "سحرها"؟*    *  -  أندرويد هو منصة معلوماتية ديناميكية. نحن نأمل أن يصبح المعيار  العالمي للإبحار اللاسلكي على الإنترنت، حول العالم. *    *  - ماذا نقول إذن لجهاز "أبل" هل نقول له ولشركة "آي تي  آند تي" وداعًا؟*    *  -  يجب أن تسأل شركة "أبل" حول مصير "آي فون". بالطبع، من الصعب إقناع   المستهلكين بشأن دفع تقنيات وخدمات ستضحي مجانية اعتبارًا من منتصف العام   المقبل. ان الائتلاف (OHA) مفتوح أمام الجميع. وتستطيع شركة (AT&T)   الانضمام إليه.*   * هل تعتنقون لـ "أندرويد" الاستراتيجية نفسها التي  استعملتموها للويب؟*    *  -  نستهدف إحياء متصفح الكمبيوتر (browser Pc) على المحمول. يعتمد  أندرويد  على شفرة مفتوحة المصدر تدعى (webkit). ويستعمل هذه الشفرة أيضًا  جهاز "آي  بود" وهواتف نوكيا (serie 60) ومتصفح "سافاري" التابع لشركة  "أبل". بيد  أن هذه الشفرة تم تحسينها في "أندرويد" كي تستخدم بصورة مثالية  في البيئة  المتنقلة.*   *   كيف يمكن للمبرمجين وضع تطبيقاتهم الخاصة بـ "أندرويد"  في تصرف الجميع؟*    *  -  يجب علينا إيضاح بعض التفاصيل. ربما سننشئ بوابة إلكترونية يستطيع   المبرمجون من خلالها إرسال تطبيقاتهم، من جهة، كي يتمكن مشغلو الاتصالات   اللاسلكية من تحميلها واستعمالها، من جهة أخرى.*    * ماذا تربح جوجل من كل ذلك؟*    *  - نضع عيننا على قطاع الدعايات. كما سنقترح على شركائنا تقسيم الأرباح  في ما بيننا على نحو متساوٍ .*      * نظرة على واجهات أندرويد*   * تعتمد  واجهة أندرويد الأساسية على فكرة سطح المكتب الثلاثي, حيث لديك مساحة  عمل  رئيسية تستطيع أن تضع عليها اختصارات البرامج بالإضافة إلى دعمها للـ   Widgets (على سبيل المثال ويدجيت الطقس أو ويدجيت الفيس بوك أو تويتر). ثم   بلمسة إصبع إلى اليمين أو إلى اليسار يتم إزاحة الشاشة الرئيسية إلى مساحة   عمل أخرى قد تحتوي على مجموعة مختلفة من الأيقونات.*  **  *شاشة أندرويد الرئيسية*   *  الشاشة  ذات حساسية عالية واستجابة رائعة, وعلى الرغم من أن أندرويد كنظام  تشغيل  يدعم تقنية اللمس المتعدد Multi-touch إلا أن غوغل لم تدعمها في  تطبيقاتها  لكنها متوفرة في تطبيقات أخرى.*  * ثورة ثلاثية الابعاد 3D للاندرويد تفوق الخيال* * حتوي أندرويد على أحد أهم التطبيقات وهو تطبيق الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ],  وهو البرنامج الذي تستطيع من  خلاله البحث عن البرامج وتحميلها منها ما هو  مجاني ومنها ما هو مدفوع.  يحتوي السوق حالياً على حوالي عشرة آلاف تطبيق  وهو رقم يتزايد بشكل سريع.  كما تجدر الملاحظة بأن غوغل لا تحصرك بتنزيل  البرامج من سوق أندرويد فقط.  بل تستطيع تحميل البرامج من مواقع كثيرة بل  ومن تطبيقات مشابهة لسوق  أندرويد لكن من شركات عديدة, وأشهر هذه التطبيقات  هوالروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الذي أصبح متاحاً بشكل افتراضي إلى  جانب تطبيق سوق أندرويد في بعض الأجهزة.*   **

----------

